# Insularium - Exclusive first sight



## George Farmer

The video explains (nearly) everything, hopefully...


----------



## Martin in Holland

Very cool way of getting a piece of nature without much work on maintaining it in to your home.


----------



## Greenfinger2

Hi George, Wonderful way to show of your Wabi-Kusa


----------



## Gill

Great Tank George. Found someone yesterday selling the Exact Size Shallow Tanks for Under £20, Here is Coventry. _Made by Ciano._ So Going to make one later on today. 
These Style of Tanks remind me of the Shallow Guppy tank Steven Chong Did many Years Ago.


----------



## Tim Harrison

Interesting etymology...

Latin 
Insularium from _insula_ ‎(“island”), also used figuratively to refer to a house for the poor.
And arium a suffix associated with a specified thing or a device associated with a specific function.

All in all a pretty apt description...and pretty cool. 

So I'm guessing there's now a company making Amano style Wabi Kusa mixes...be great for aquascaping too.


----------



## George Farmer




----------



## RonaC

Any idea what size filter you would need in this size tank if adding some neons for example?


----------



## Gill

RonaC said:


> Any idea what size filter you would need in this size tank if adding some neons for example?


I am using a Small HOB in the one I have just finished scaping from APS


----------



## RonaC

Nice one and the bonus is I have a little HOB in my "collection" somewhere.  Coventry here I come!  Thanks Gill


----------



## mort

What's the difference between an insularium and a riparium?


----------



## Aqua360

George Farmer said:


> View attachment 84439



That is pretty cool


----------



## GHNelson

Excellent video George!
Nice and easy to do...ideal for the smaller homes!
Where did you get the plants from George?
Cheers
hoggie


----------



## Greenfinger2

mort said:


> What's the difference between an insularium and a riparium?




Hi Mort, I think in a Riparium its based more on Aquatic plants and Insularium is based on Terrestrial and bog plants. Not sure though


----------



## mort

Greenfinger2 said:


> Hi Mort, I think in a Riparium its based more on Aquatic plants and Insularium is based on Terrestrial and bog plants. Not sure though



I thought riparium was Marsh plants but you often see a lot of terrestrial plants used and just wondered why this was different. Is it just a new inventive term for a old concept?


----------



## Greenfinger2

mort said:


> I thought riparium was Marsh plants but you often see a lot of terrestrial plants used and just wondered why this was different. Is it just a new inventive term for a old concept?



Its a fantastic idea I will be ordering one soon. I think the concept is for Islands scapes  the one on the product intro is a stunner 

I think Troi explained it well  Island Scape  

Interesting etymology...

Latin 
Insularium from _insula_ ‎(“island”), also used figuratively to refer to a house for the poor.
And arium a suffix associated with a specified thing or a device associated with a specific function.

All in all a pretty apt description...and pretty cool.


----------



## Aron_Dip

hogan53 said:


> Where did you get the plants from George?
> Cheers
> hoggie



Second that..

Very nice


----------



## George Farmer

mort said:


> What's the difference between an insularium and a riparium?


Hi Jeff. Insularium is the brand name for a range of products for this concept.

The concept of emergent growth is not new, but there's not been an easy to use and inexpensive product line specifically designed around this terrestrial and marsh plant growth... Until now.

ADA have the wabi kusa concept but this is different. The Insualrium plants are grown in a different media (patented) and soon there will be a range of shallow aquariums, lamps, plants holders and filters available.

If you "like" the Insualrium FB page you'll get more info.



hogan53 said:


> Excellent video George!
> Nice and easy to do...ideal for the smaller homes!
> Where did you get the plants from George?
> Cheers
> hoggie


Hi Hoggie. The plants are called "Insulas" and are grown in Barcelona. They form part of the Insualrium product range.

Hopefully they'll be some UK stockists soon...


----------



## George Farmer




----------



## George Farmer

Here's a quick update video. I love this little feature. So low maintenance.


----------



## Aron_Dip

stunning mate.

any idea when the plants will be available here in the uk?


----------



## Mortis

Get a couple of stems of H Pinnatifida in there. They grow great emerged and have lovely purple flowers. They can add a nice palm tree look to your island


----------



## Aqua360

George Farmer said:


> Here's a quick update video. I love this little feature. So low maintenance.




loving the use of the minnows, looks superb!


----------



## Alexander Belchenko

Is there any updates on insularium, George?


----------



## Kieran__2691

Gill said:


> Great Tank George. Found someone yesterday selling the Exact Size Shallow Tanks for Under £20, Here is Coventry. _Made by Ciano._ So Going to make one later on today.
> These Style of Tanks remind me of the Shallow Guppy tank Steven Chong Did many Years Ago.



Where abouts in Coventry were they please ?


----------



## Gill

Kieran__2691 said:


> Where abouts in Coventry were they please ?


pm'd


----------



## Andy D

Alexander Belchenko said:


> Is there any updates on insularium, George?



I was thinking the same the other day. All seems to have gone quiet on this front.


----------



## Alexander Belchenko

Saw this tank in latest vlog on George's youtube channel.


----------



## George Farmer

Hi all,

I've had to take a step back from the Insularium project, as I have other priorities. Apologies for the lack of updates on this.

Cheers,
George


----------



## Greenfinger2

Hi George, We all know you are a busy guy.We forgive you


----------

